# F10 US Sidemarker Coding help



## semihmutcali (Mar 7, 2017)

hi everybody I have an 2015 F10 520d EU. I want to code Us sidemarkers. In frm module I didn't find anything for us sidemarkers. Can somebody help me ?


----------



## buzzy7 (Mar 28, 2016)

semihmutcali said:


> hi everybody I have an 2015 F10 520d EU. I want to code Us sidemarkers. In frm module I didn't find anything for us sidemarkers. Can somebody help me ?


I coded on 2014 f10 USA FRM - FRM_U_EFFEKTIV - U_EFF_SM_V -wert 1 and they where disabled, maybe try to code wert 2 to enable them?


----------



## semihmutcali (Mar 7, 2017)

buzzy7 said:


> I coded on 2014 f10 USA FRM - FRM_U_EFFEKTIV - U_EFF_SM_V -wert 1 and they where disabled, maybe try to code wert 2 to enable them?


I tested the codes nothing change


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

semihmutcali said:


> hi everybody I have an 2015 F10 520d EU. I want to code Us sidemarkers. In frm module I didn't find anything for us sidemarkers. Can somebody help me ?


Check TMS


----------



## semihmutcali (Mar 7, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Check TMS


I dont have TMS module


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

semihmutcali said:


> I dont have TMS module


Coding is specific to headlamp type. For Xenons and LED, you adjust bit5 in various 3005 Leuchtmittelmatrix functions for desired effect.


----------



## semihmutcali (Mar 7, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Coding is specific to headlamp type. For Xenons and LED, you adjust bit5 in various 3005 Leuchtmittelmatrix functions for desired effect.


These are my FA and SVT Files. I didnt find 3005 Leuchtmittelmatrix on frm


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="yes"?>
<faList>
    <id name="">
        <comment/>
        <ns1:fa xmlns:ns1="http://bmw.com/2005/psdz.data.fa">
            <ns1:header createdBy="" date="2017-03-28+03:00" time="09:09:31" vinLong="WBA5A1109FGF19409"/>
            <ns1:standardFA colourCode="0475" faVersion="3" fabricCode="K8DF" series="F010" timeCriteria="0315" typeKey="5A11">
                <ns1:eCodes>
                    <ns1:eCode>A090</ns1:eCode>
                    <ns1:eCode>KLED</ns1:eCode>
                </ns1:eCodes>
                <ns1:saCodes>
                    <ns1:saCode>1CC</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>1CD</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>205</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>255</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>258</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>2K1</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>2VB</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>316</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>323</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>3AG</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>403</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>415</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>423</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>430</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>431</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>459</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>494</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>4AT</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>4NE</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>4U2</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>4UR</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>502</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>508</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>534</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>548</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>5A1</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>698</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>6AC</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>6AE</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>6S1</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>6WB</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>7R3</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>845</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>8AH</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>8KM</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>8S3</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>8SD</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>912</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>976</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>993</ns1:saCode>
                    <ns1:saCode>9AA</ns1:saCode>
                </ns1:saCodes>
                <ns1:hoCodes/>
            </ns1:standardFA>
        </ns1:fa>
    </id>
</faList>
```


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="yes"?>
<svt xmlns="http://bmw.com/2005/psdz.data.svt">
    <header svtTypeInfo="" createdBy="" time="09:09:50" date="2017-03-28"/>
    <standardSVT svtVersion="6">
        <ecu baseVariant="ZGW2">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="false" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="false" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>000010FD</id>
                    <mainVersion>000</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>194</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>000010F5</id>
                    <mainVersion>003</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>004</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>090</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>0000092B</id>
                    <mainVersion>005</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>015</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>001</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>000010F6</id>
                    <mainVersion>003</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>004</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>160</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"false" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="15" busType="ETHERNET"/>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="0" busType="K_CAN"/>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="4" busType="FA_CAN"/>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="5" busType="FLEXRAY"/>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="16" busType="D_CAN"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="15" busType="ETHERNET"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="255"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="EGS">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="24"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="false" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>0000022A</id>
                    <mainVersion>004</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>012</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>003</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>0000023F</id>
                    <mainVersion>016</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>016</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>034</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>00000C7C</id>
                    <mainVersion>012</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>068</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>001</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00000A81</id>
                    <mainVersion>000</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>091</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00002083</id>
                    <mainVersion>091</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>228</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>003</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"false" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="4" busType="FA_CAN"/>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="17" busType="A_CAN"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="4" busType="FA_CAN"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="EPS">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="48"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="false" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>00000E1C</id>
                    <mainVersion>001</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>004</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>005</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWAP</processClass>
                    <id>000002BD</id>
                    <mainVersion>255</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>255</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>255</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWAP</processClass>
                    <id>00000E21</id>
                    <mainVersion>255</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>255</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>255</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>00000E75</id>
                    <mainVersion>005</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>005</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>001</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>00000E1D</id>
                    <mainVersion>002</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>000</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>010</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00000E1E</id>
                    <mainVersion>001</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>014</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00000E1F</id>
                    <mainVersion>001</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>014</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00000E20</id>
                    <mainVersion>001</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>012</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>001</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"false" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="5" busType="FLEXRAY"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="5" busType="FLEXRAY"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="SZL_LWS">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="2"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="false" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>00000327</id>
                    <mainVersion>005</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>000</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWAP</processClass>
                    <id>0000033E</id>
                    <mainVersion>255</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>255</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>255</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWAP</processClass>
                    <id>00000340</id>
                    <mainVersion>255</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>255</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>255</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWAP</processClass>
                    <id>00000343</id>
                    <mainVersion>255</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>255</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>255</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>0000033D</id>
                    <mainVersion>001</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>012</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>0000036E</id>
                    <mainVersion>005</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>007</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>0000036F</id>
                    <mainVersion>005</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>022</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00000370</id>
                    <mainVersion>002</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>004</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>001</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"false" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="5" busType="FLEXRAY"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="5" busType="FLEXRAY"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="TRSVC">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="6"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="false" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>0000085E</id>
                    <mainVersion>010</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>002</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>00000223</id>
                    <mainVersion>013</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>009</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>002</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>00000467</id>
                    <mainVersion>013</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>002</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00000468</id>
                    <mainVersion>013</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>009</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>005</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"true" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="0" busType="K_CAN"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="0" busType="K_CAN"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="IHKA">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="120"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="false" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>000018F8</id>
                    <mainVersion>001</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>003</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>001</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWAP</processClass>
                    <id>00001324</id>
                    <mainVersion>255</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>255</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>255</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>00000092</id>
                    <mainVersion>004</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>002</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>062</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>00002788</id>
                    <mainVersion>002</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>016</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00002789</id>
                    <mainVersion>002</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>017</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"true" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="0" busType="K_CAN"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="0" busType="K_CAN"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="FZD">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="86"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="false" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>0000054F</id>
                    <mainVersion>001</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>000</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>00000550</id>
                    <mainVersion>001</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>000</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>00000551</id>
                    <mainVersion>002</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>000</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>000016D0</id>
                    <mainVersion>006</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>000</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>00000552</id>
                    <mainVersion>001</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>031</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>001</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>00000553</id>
                    <mainVersion>001</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>044</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>00000A6B</id>
                    <mainVersion>001</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>000</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00000555</id>
                    <mainVersion>001</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>036</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>002</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"true" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="CAS">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="64"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="false" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>00000007</id>
                    <mainVersion>006</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>000</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>007</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWAP</processClass>
                    <id>000002EA</id>
                    <mainVersion>255</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>255</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>255</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>0000000F</id>
                    <mainVersion>005</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>025</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>044</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>0000074B</id>
                    <mainVersion>007</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>001</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>001</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>0000074C</id>
                    <mainVersion>007</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>011</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>001</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>0000074D</id>
                    <mainVersion>007</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>011</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>001</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>0000074E</id>
                    <mainVersion>007</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>011</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>001</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>0000074F</id>
                    <mainVersion>007</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>011</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>001</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"true" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="EMF">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="42"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="false" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>00000298</id>
                    <mainVersion>000</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>001</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>040</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>0000029B</id>
                    <mainVersion>000</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>009</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>006</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>000004AF</id>
                    <mainVersion>000</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>015</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>020</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>000004B0</id>
                    <mainVersion>000</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>025</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"false" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="4" busType="FA_CAN"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="4" busType="FA_CAN"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="RDC">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="32"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="false" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>000008F6</id>
                    <mainVersion>000</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>005</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>00001F3F</id>
                    <mainVersion>004</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>003</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>001</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>000008F9</id>
                    <mainVersion>004</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>000</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>004</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>000008FA</id>
                    <mainVersion>004</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>006</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>002</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"false" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="0" busType="K_CAN"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="0" busType="K_CAN"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="HKFM_LS">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="107"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="false" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>00000D98</id>
                    <mainVersion>004</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>002</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>000007C8</id>
                    <mainVersion>007</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>000</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>010</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>00000D99</id>
                    <mainVersion>006</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>006</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00000D9A</id>
                    <mainVersion>010</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>002</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"false" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="0" busType="K_CAN"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="0" busType="K_CAN"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="DSC2">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="41"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="false" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>00000C19</id>
                    <mainVersion>014</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>080</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>001</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>00000C18</id>
                    <mainVersion>014</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>082</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>005</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>00000F50</id>
                    <mainVersion>003</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>090</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>004</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00000DC1</id>
                    <mainVersion>014</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>082</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>003</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00000DC2</id>
                    <mainVersion>014</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>082</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>003</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"false" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="5" busType="FLEXRAY"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="5" busType="FLEXRAY"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="ICM">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="28"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="false" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>00000D7F</id>
                    <mainVersion>002</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>003</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>008</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>0000067B</id>
                    <mainVersion>002</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>009</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>009</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>00001E74</id>
                    <mainVersion>005</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>000</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>002</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00001ED5</id>
                    <mainVersion>005</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>013</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>202</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00001ED6</id>
                    <mainVersion>005</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>013</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>202</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00001ED7</id>
                    <mainVersion>005</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>000</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>001</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"true" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="5" busType="FLEXRAY"/>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="2" busType="SF_CAN"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="5" busType="FLEXRAY"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="GWS">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="94"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="false" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>00001072</id>
                    <mainVersion>001</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>000</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWAP</processClass>
                    <id>00000606</id>
                    <mainVersion>255</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>255</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>255</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>00000E76</id>
                    <mainVersion>001</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>000</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>005</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00000E77</id>
                    <mainVersion>001</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>001</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"false" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="4" busType="FA_CAN"/>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="17" busType="A_CAN"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="4" busType="FA_CAN"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="ZBE3">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="103"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="false" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>0000119E</id>
                    <mainVersion>001</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>001</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWAP</processClass>
                    <id>00000209</id>
                    <mainVersion>255</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>255</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>255</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>00000D37</id>
                    <mainVersion>001</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>001</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>003</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>000011A0</id>
                    <mainVersion>001</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>002</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00000D39</id>
                    <mainVersion>002</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>003</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>001</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"false" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="JBBF">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="0"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="false" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>00000011</id>
                    <mainVersion>004</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>000</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>004</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWAP</processClass>
                    <id>0000098E</id>
                    <mainVersion>255</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>255</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>255</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>00000014</id>
                    <mainVersion>004</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>100</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>001</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>000003A2</id>
                    <mainVersion>004</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>000</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>015</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>000004B1</id>
                    <mainVersion>004</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>100</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>001</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"false" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="DME2">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="18"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="true" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>000019A6</id>
                    <mainVersion>001</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>019</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>003</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>00000B0A</id>
                    <mainVersion>000</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>043</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>00001901</id>
                    <mainVersion>001</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>049</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>001</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00001C9F</id>
                    <mainVersion>029</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>110</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>002</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00001F3B</id>
                    <mainVersion>029</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>110</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>012</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"true" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="5" busType="FLEXRAY"/>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="4" busType="FA_CAN"/>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="17" busType="A_CAN"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="5" busType="FLEXRAY"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="SM">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="109"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="false" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>00000AB2</id>
                    <mainVersion>001</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>002</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWAP</processClass>
                    <id>00000AB0</id>
                    <mainVersion>255</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>255</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>255</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>000000B5</id>
                    <mainVersion>012</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>004</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>015</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>000003E4</id>
                    <mainVersion>007</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>000</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>003</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00000CDD</id>
                    <mainVersion>002</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>006</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>002</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"true" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="0" busType="K_CAN"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="0" busType="K_CAN"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="ACSM">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="1"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="false" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>0000090C</id>
                    <mainVersion>002</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>006</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>00000909</id>
                    <mainVersion>004</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>003</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>007</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>0000090A</id>
                    <mainVersion>004</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>003</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>049</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>0000090B</id>
                    <mainVersion>004</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>004</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>012</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>00000906</id>
                    <mainVersion>003</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>003</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>001</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00000908</id>
                    <mainVersion>004</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>003</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>004</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"false" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="4" busType="FA_CAN"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="4" busType="FA_CAN"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="EKPM2">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="23"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="false" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>00000094</id>
                    <mainVersion>000</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>001</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>003</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>00000098</id>
                    <mainVersion>000</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>008</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>111</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>00001017</id>
                    <mainVersion>000</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>129</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>002</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>000003D8</id>
                    <mainVersion>000</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>131</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"false" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="4" busType="FA_CAN"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="4" busType="FA_CAN"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="PDC">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="100"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="false" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>00000011</id>
                    <mainVersion>004</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>000</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>004</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>00000018</id>
                    <mainVersion>004</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>010</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>006</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>000005F5</id>
                    <mainVersion>004</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>000</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>012</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>000003A5</id>
                    <mainVersion>004</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>004</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>002</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"true" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="FRM">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="114"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="false" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>00001763</id>
                    <mainVersion>002</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>001</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>001</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>0000106D</id>
                    <mainVersion>014</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>011</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>010</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>0000106B</id>
                    <mainVersion>015</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>003</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>0000106E</id>
                    <mainVersion>015</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>003</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>025</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>0000106F</id>
                    <mainVersion>015</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>003</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>015</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"true" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="HU_ENTRYNAV">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="99"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="true" SecurityEnabled="true" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>000019F7</id>
                    <mainVersion>004</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>002</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>001</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>00000DED</id>
                    <mainVersion>003</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>014</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>012</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>00001ABA</id>
                    <mainVersion>110</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>001</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>004</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00002250</id>
                    <mainVersion>110</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>001</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>004</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00002251</id>
                    <mainVersion>110</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>001</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>004</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>0000225D</id>
                    <mainVersion>110</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>002</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>002</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>0000225F</id>
                    <mainVersion>110</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>002</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>002</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>000022C4</id>
                    <mainVersion>110</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>001</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>001</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>0000245B</id>
                    <mainVersion>110</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>001</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>004</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>0000245C</id>
                    <mainVersion>110</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>001</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>004</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>0000245D</id>
                    <mainVersion>110</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>001</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>004</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>0000245E</id>
                    <mainVersion>110</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>001</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>004</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>0000245F</id>
                    <mainVersion>110</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>001</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>004</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00002460</id>
                    <mainVersion>110</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>001</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>004</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00002461</id>
                    <mainVersion>110</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>001</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>004</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00002462</id>
                    <mainVersion>110</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>001</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>004</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00002465</id>
                    <mainVersion>110</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>002</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>002</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>00002466</id>
                    <mainVersion>110</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>002</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>002</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>0000246D</id>
                    <mainVersion>110</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>002</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>002</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>IBAD</processClass>
                    <id>0000246A</id>
                    <mainVersion>110</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>001</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>004</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>FLSL</processClass>
                    <id>0000246E</id>
                    <mainVersion>110</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>002</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>002</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"true" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="3" busType="MOST"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="DKOMBI">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="96"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="false" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>00001058</id>
                    <mainVersion>003</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>005</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>00001059</id>
                    <mainVersion>003</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>006</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWAP</processClass>
                    <id>00001061</id>
                    <mainVersion>255</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>255</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>255</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>00001060</id>
                    <mainVersion>005</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>000</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>111</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>000016E4</id>
                    <mainVersion>005</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>103</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>000016E5</id>
                    <mainVersion>005</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>103</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>000016E6</id>
                    <mainVersion>005</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>103</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>000016E7</id>
                    <mainVersion>005</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>103</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>000016E8</id>
                    <mainVersion>005</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>103</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>000016E9</id>
                    <mainVersion>005</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>103</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>FLSL</processClass>
                    <id>000016EA</id>
                    <mainVersion>005</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>103</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"false" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="3" busType="MOST"/>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="4" busType="FA_CAN"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="3" busType="MOST"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="99"/>
        </ecu>
        <ecu baseVariant="TCB">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="97"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="false" SecurityEnabled="false" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>00001B95</id>
                    <mainVersion>004</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>006</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>006</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
                    <id>00000DDC</id>
                    <mainVersion>001</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>022</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>004</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>BTLD</processClass>
                    <id>00001009</id>
                    <mainVersion>003</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>009</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>020</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>0000100A</id>
                    <mainVersion>003</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>010</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>021</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>0000100B</id>
                    <mainVersion>003</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>003</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>062</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>SWFL</processClass>
                    <id>0000100C</id>
                    <mainVersion>003</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>013</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>040</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>FLSL</processClass>
                    <id>0000100E</id>
                    <mainVersion>003</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>003</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>060</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
            </standardSVK>
            <ecuStatusInfo hasIndividual******"false" Bit6="false" Bit5="false" unsupportedSVKVersion="false" ECUChanged="false" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" RequestSVKResponse="true" identityCheck="true"/>
            <ecuBusConnectionInfos>
                <ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/>
            </ecuBusConnectionInfos>
            <ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/>
            <gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/>
        </ecu>
        <identifierHO date="2015-06-16" HO="0D00F0"/>
    </standardSVT>
</svt>
```


----------

